# calf with bloating problems



## therookie (Dec 24, 2011)

So we have a calf that pigged out, bloated, got a tube stuck down its throat plus some mineral water. Now he bloats, (not as bad), when ever he eats. So is there something that can be done to fix this, or will he just get better over time?

Edit-He bloated for the first time on Saturday(11th)


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

maybe some baking soda in his feed, like I do with baby goats ? He should outgrow it, but it's nice to keep it from happening


----------



## mfranch (Jan 31, 2012)

therookie said:


> So we have a calf that pigged out, bloated, got a tube stuck down its throat plus some mineral water. Now he bloats, (not as bad), when ever he eats. So is there something that can be done to fix this, or will he just get better over time?
> 
> Edit-He bloated for the first time on Saturday(11th)




Try tubing with mineral oil and take the calf off feed for a while hay and water only. you can also buy a bloat guard block and put it with calves.


----------

